# Line Numbers/Consist Listings



## Donctor (May 29, 2010)

*I will no longer be maintaing this page (6/13/2014).*

As far as I am aware, these are the current line numbers/equipment requirements. Use the information however you like, but please keep in mind that train consists change, and there is no guarantee that any individual train will match what is listed below.

Subject to change over the next few hours/days/weeks/months/years. All contributions and corrections welcome.

*1/2 [NOL-SAS-LAX]*

*Sunset Limited*

4 sets (9 sets CHI cars)

LAX pool (CHI/LAX pools, CHI cars)

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

0131|0231 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

0130|0230 —— Superliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

0113|0213 —— Superliner Baggage Coach

0112|0212 —— Superliner Coach

2115|2215 —— Superliner Coach **[CHI]

2130|2230 —— Superliner Sleeper **[CHI]

**[CHI] - Cars operate CHI-SAS as part of 21/22, SAS-LAX as part of 1/2. See 21/22 listing for additional details.

*3/4*

*Southwest Chief*

5 sets

LAX pool

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

0340|0440 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

0331|0431 —— Superliner Sleeper

0330|0430 —— Superliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

0311|0411 —— Superliner Coach *

0312|0412 —— Superliner Coach

0313|0413 —— Superliner Coach (seasonal)

* One of the coaches is almost always a baggage coach.

*5/6*

*California Zephyr*

6 sets

CHI pool

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

0540|0640 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

0510|0610 —— Superliner Coach *

0511|0611 —— Superliner Coach

0512|0612 —— Superliner Coach (seasonal)

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

0531|0631 —— Superliner Sleeper

0532|0632 —— Superliner Sleeper

0530|0630 —— Superliner Sleeper (seasonal CHI-DEN)

* One of the coaches is often a baggage coach.

*7/8* [CHI-SPK-SEA]

*27/28* [CHI-SPK-PDX]

*807/808* [CHI-MSP _only_]

*Empire Builder*

6 sets (2 sets MSP coach - seasonal)

CHI pool

----|---- [sEA] Heritage Baggage

0732|0832 [sEA] Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

0731|0831 [sEA] Superliner Sleeper (seasonal)

0730|0830 [sEA] Superliner Sleeper

----|---- [sEA] Superliner Diner

0711|0811 [sEA] Superliner Coach

0712|0812 [sEA] Superliner Coach *

----|---- [PDX] Superliner Lounge

2714|2814 [PDX] Superliner Coach ***

2715|2815 [PDX] Superliner Coach

2730|2830 [PDX] Superliner Sleeper

0709|0809 [MSP] Superliner Coach (Snack Coach _or_ Baggage Coach as sub) (seasonal)

* One of the SEA coaches may be a baggage coach

*** One of the PDX coaches must be a baggage coach.

*11/14*

*Coast Starlight*

4 sets

LAX pool

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

1140|1440 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

1132|1432 —— Superliner Sleeper (seasonal)

1131|1431 —— Superliner Sleeper

1130|1430 —— Superliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Hi Level "Pacific Parlour" Lounge (Superliner Lounge _or_ Diner Lounge as sub)

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

1111|1411 —— Superliner Coach

1112|1412 —— Superliner Coach ("Arcade" Coach)

1113|1413 —— Superliner Coach

1114|1414 —— Superliner Coach (seasonal)

*19/20*

*Crescent*

4 sets

HIA pool

1943|2043 —— Amfleet II Coach

1942|2042 —— Amfleet II Coach

1941|2041 —— Amfleet II Coach

1940|2040 —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet II Lounge

----|---- —— Heritage Diner

1910|2010 —— Viewliner Sleeper

1911|2011 —— Viewliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

TEXAS EAGLE (SUNSET DAYS) — 6 sets w/City of New Orleans
6 sets NOL-CHI-SAS (each set: 1 dorm, 1 Diner/Lounge, 1 Lounge, 1 Coach/bag, 1 Coach
9 sets NOL-CHI-SAS-LAX (each set: 1 Sleeper, 1 Coach)
2 cars CHI-STL (seasonal)

2132|2232 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Dorm/Sleeper
2130|2230 [CHI-LAX] Superliner Sleeper
----|---- [CHI-SAS] Superliner Diner ("Cross Country Café")
----|---- [CHI-SAS] Superliner Lounge
2110|2210 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Coach Baggage
2111|2211 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Coach
2115|2215 [CHI-LAX] Superliner Coach
3210|3220 [CHI-STL] Superliner Coach*

* seasonal


TEXAS EAGLE (NON-SUNSET DAYS)

2132|2232 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Dorm/Sleeper
2120|2220 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Sleeper
----|---- [CHI-SAS] Superliner Diner ("Cross Country Café")
----|---- [CHI-SAS] Superliner Lounge
2110|2210 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Coach Baggage
2111|2211 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Coach
2112|2212 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Coach
3210|3220 [CHI-STL] Superliner Coach*

* seasonal

*29/30*

*Capitol Limited*

3 sets

CHI pool

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

2909|3009 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

2901|3001 —— Superliner Sleeper

2900|3000 —— Superliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

2930|3030 —— Superliner Coach

2931|3031 —— Superliner Coach *

2932|3032 —— Superliner Coach (seasonal)

* One of the coaches is often a baggage coach.

*42/43*

*Pennsylvanian*

4 sets with 89/90

HIA/NEC pool

4233|4333 —— Amfleet II Coach

4232|4332 —— Amfleet II Coach

4231|4331 —— Amfleet II Coach

4230|4330 —— Amfleet I Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet I Dinette

4201|4301 —— Amfleet I Business

*48/49 *[CHI-ALB-NYP]

*448/449 *[CHI-ALB-BOS]

*Lake Shore Limited*

3 sets

----|---- [bOS] Heritage Baggage (working/live bag ALB-CHI)

4820|4920 [bOS] Viewliner Sleeper

4841|4941 [bOS] Amfleet II Coach (Amfleet I Business as sub)

4840|4940 [bOS] Amfleet II Coach (Amfleet I Business as sub)

----|---- [bOS] Amfleet II Lounge

4833|4933 [NYP] Amfleet II Coach

4832|4932 [NYP] Amfleet II Coach

4831|4931 [NYP] Amfleet II Coach

4830|4930 [NYP] Amfleet II Coach

----|---- [NYP] Amfleet II Lounge (unstaffed) (seasonal)

----|---- [NYP] Heritage Diner _or_ Viewliner Diner

4811|4911 [NYP] Viewliner Sleeper

4812|4912 [NYP] Viewliner Sleeper

----|---- [NYP] Heritage Baggage

*50/51*

*Cardinal*

2 sets

5032|5132 —— Amfleet II Coach

5031|5131 —— Amfleet II Coach

5030|5130 —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet II Lounge (as Diner Lounge)

5000|5100 —— Viewliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

*52/53*

*Auto Train*

UNDER CONSTRUCTION

2 sets

SFA pool

----|---- —— Superliner Dorm

5245|5345 —— Superliner Sleeper

5243|5343 —— Superliner Sleeper

5241|5341 —— Superliner Deluxe Sleeper

----|---- —— Superliner _Auto Train_ Lounge (for sleeper pax)

----|---- —— Superliner Diner (for sleeper pax)

5240|5340 —— Superliner Deluxe Sleeper

5242|5342 —— Superliner Sleeper

5244|5344 —— Superliner Sleeper

5210|5310 —— Superliner Coach

5211|5311 —— Superliner Coach

5212|5312 —— Superliner Coach

5213|5313 —— Superliner Coach

----|---- —— Superliner _Auto Train_ Lounge (for coach pax)

----|---- —— Superliner Diner (for coach pax)

----|---- —— Superliner Diner (overflow seating for coach pax)

....|.... —— Auto carriers

*58/59*

*City of New Orleans*

CHI pool

----|---- —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

5809|5909 —— Superliner Sleeper

5800|5900 —— Superliner Diner (37000-series Diner Lounge)

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

5830|5930 —— Superliner Coach/Baggage

5831|5931 —— Superliner Coach

5832|5932 —— Superliner Coach

*63/64*

*Maple Leaf*

2 sets

HIA/NEC pool

----|---- —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet I Coach

6301|6401 —— Amfleet I Club-Dinette

*66/67*

*Northeast Regional*

*ex-Night Owl*

2 sets

NEC pool

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

----|---- —— Amfleet I Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet I Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet I Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet I Coach

6601|6701 —— Amfleet I Club-Dinette

*68/69*

*Adirondack*

2 sets (except NYP-ALB car, 1 set)

HIA/NEC pool

----|---- —— Amfleet I Coach [NYP-ALB only] (seasonal)

----|---- —— Amfleet I Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet I Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet I Dinette

----|---- —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet II Coach

*79/80*

*Carolinian*

2 sets

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

7911|8011 —— Amfleet I Business

----|---- —— Amfleet I Dinette

7912|8012 —— Amfleet I Coach

7913|8013 —— Amfleet I Coach

7914|8014 —— Amfleet I Coach

7915|8015 —— Amfleet I Coach

*89/90*

*Palmetto*

4 sets with 42/43 (minus baggage - 2 cars)

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

8920|9020 —— Amfleet I Business

----|---- —— Amfleet I Dinette

8940|9040 —— Amfleet I Coach

8941|9041 —— Amfleet II Coach

8942|9042 —— Amfleet II Coach

8943|9043 —— Amfleet II Coach

*91/92*

*Silver Star*

4 sets

9143|9243 —— Amfleet II Coach

9142|9242 —— Amfleet II Coach

9141|9241 —— Amfleet II Coach

9140|9240 —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet II Lounge

----|---- —— Heritage Diner

9110|9210 —— Viewliner Sleeper

9111|9211 —— Viewliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

*97/98*

*Silver Meteor*

4 sets

9744|9844 —— Amfleet II Coach (seasonal)

9743|9843 —— Amfleet II Coach

9742|9842 —— Amfleet II Coach

9741|9841 —— Amfleet II Coach

9740|9840 —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet II Lounge

----|---- —— Heritage Diner

9710|9810 —— Viewliner Sleeper

9711|9811 —— Viewliner Sleeper

9712|9812 —— Viewliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage


----------



## Donctor (Jun 21, 2010)

*See first post.*


----------



## Donctor (Jul 5, 2010)

*See first post.*


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sleeper to DEN?

Steve


----------



## Donctor (Jul 6, 2010)

Acela150 said:


> Sleeper to DEN?
> 
> Steve


Since mid-June.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 6, 2010)

Amtking said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Sleeper to DEN?
> ...


That's new to me. Any ideas on why?

Steve


----------



## AlanB (Jul 6, 2010)

Acela150 said:


> Amtking said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


Amtrak has been running a short turn sleeper to Denver on and off for a number of years, largely when they actually have enough equipment to do so. They don't have enough to send it all the way to Cali, and the demand for sleeper space CHI-DEN is high enough to warrant the short turn sleeper during the summer months.


----------



## Donctor (Jul 6, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Amtrak has been running a short turn sleeper to Denver on and off for a number of years, largely when they actually have enough equipment to do so. They don't have enough to send it all the way to Cali, and the demand for sleeper space CHI-DEN is high enough to warrant the short turn sleeper during the summer months.


It takes three cars to do the DEN sleeper. It would take six to run a third "regular" sleeper to EMY.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 6, 2010)

Think population ridership demographics. Think how much more populated it is from CHI to DEN.

Pickng up a 1964 Burlington timetable I find the CZ wih 12 cars and the Denver Zephyr wth 12 to 15 cars some of them seasonal.

Looks like if Amtrak only had the equipment they would run a lot more than a car or two only to Denver.

Th Denver Zephyr schedule was more geared to the overnight business traveler than was the CZ, especially eastbound. But it had a high vacation component also because some of it went all the way to Colorado Springs


----------



## had8ley (Jul 6, 2010)

It's been a couple of months since I've ridden but have they put the sleepers back on the head end of the Crescent?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 6, 2010)

had8ley said:


> It's been a couple of months since I've ridden but have they put the sleepers back on the head end of the Crescent?


yes


----------



## Donctor (Jul 6, 2010)

had8ley said:


> It's been a couple of months since I've ridden but have they put the sleepers back on the head end of the Crescent?


Cardinal, Crescent and Silver Service.


----------



## Donctor (Jul 6, 2010)

*See first post.*


----------



## Donctor (Jul 29, 2010)

*See first post.*


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 12, 2010)

Donctor said:


> I don't know if people actually care about trains' line numbers, but I figured I'd post them just in case anyone is interested.


I certainly appreciate the line numbers for the train consists. Recently I made two long distance roundtrip AGR reservations with sleeping accomodations. There was a total of eleven trains that required sleeper selections. I made it a point whenever possible to select the car closest to the dining car. Thanks for providing this information.


----------



## hello (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you, Donctor, for making the numbering system easy for me to understand!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to the OP for this very helpful and informative thread!


----------



## Donctor (Nov 23, 2010)

*See first post.*


----------



## Donctor (Dec 20, 2010)

*See first post.*


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for keeping these up to date, they're a really nice resource.


----------



## PaulM (Dec 20, 2010)

Donctor said:


> TEXAS EAGLE (SUNSET DAYS) — 6 sets w/CONO (STL coach*, 2 cars)
> 
> 2132|2232 [CHI-SAS] Superliner Trans-Dorm/Sleeper
> 
> ...


_Two questions._

_ _

_Is there no 2120/2220 on SL days; i.e., does the TE always only have one sleeper?_

_ _

_Do they really split up the two thru cars, 2130/2230 and 2115/2215 and put one in between the trans-dorm and CCC and the other on the end? I guess with a 7+ hour layover, they can do whatever they want._


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Donctor said:


> SILVER METEOR — 4 sets
> 
> ----|---- —— Heritage Baggage
> 
> ...


From a reply in other thread here, I thought with this latest experiment with the Viewliners on the rear, that the Heritage Baggage also moved from the first car, to the last car, to eliminate the Viewliner's tendency to "tail wag". hboy:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2010)

My understanding was the comment said that the bag would potentially solve the wagging, but not that it had been done.


----------



## saxman (Dec 20, 2010)

PaulM said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> > TEXAS EAGLE (SUNSET DAYS) — 6 sets w/CONO (STL coach*, 2 cars)
> ...


_ _

_Yup! Every day the Texas Eagle consist is the exact same. On Sunset days, the lone sleeper is the 2120/2220 car, and on Sunset days, that sleeper is the 2130/2230 car. _

_ _

_I've never been able to stay awake to see the switching in SAS, but I know it is quite complicated. On through Sunset days, the sleeper is indeed taken out of the middle of the consist and tacked onto the last coach then tacked on to westbound Sunset._

_ _

_Going eastbound, the Eagle sleeper is taken off the Sunset consist and put back into the middle of the Texas Eagle consist, ready to go northbound later in the morning._


----------



## PaulM (Dec 20, 2010)

saxman said:


> Yup! Every day the Texas Eagle consist is the exact same. On Sunset days, the lone sleeper is the 2120/2220 car, and on Sunset days, that sleeper is the 2130/2230 car.
> 
> Going eastbound, the Eagle sleeper is taken off the Sunset consist and put back into the middle of the Texas Eagle consist, ready to go northbound later in the morning.


Thanks.


----------



## Donctor (Feb 19, 2011)

*See first post.*


----------



## Donctor (Apr 22, 2011)

*See first post.*


----------



## Donctor (Jun 16, 2011)

*See first post.*


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 16, 2011)

So they have moved sleeper 5800/5900 on The CONO to be the last car on the train? If so, sweet!  I'm riding The CONO for the first time in July, and the most consistent complaint I've read in trip reports is that the horn gets to be a lot - even for those of us who like the sound in the middle of the night.

Also THANKS Donctor for keeping the consists lists up to date!


----------



## BlakeTyner (Jun 16, 2011)

Just to add a little to the Texas Eagle: on days when there is an extra sleeper (charter group, etc.) it's line number will be 2121/2221.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 16, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> So they have moved sleeper 5800/5900 on The CONO to be the last car on the train? If so, sweet!  I'm riding The CONO for the first time in July, and the most consistent complaint I've read in trip reports is that the horn gets to be a lot - even for those of us who like the sound in the middle of the night.
> 
> Also THANKS Donctor for keeping the consists lists up to date!


No, the Revenue Sleeper will still be on the Front of the Train behind the TransDorm and In Front of the CCC!!(aka Diner!)Besides the Portland Section of the EB and the Sunset/Texas Eagle Cut out Sleeper from LAX-SAS there are No Superliner Trains with Sleepers on the Back. Previously on the CZ there was a Revenue Sleeper from CHI-Denver in the Summer but not sure if there still will be since the "Temporary" Station has Opened???


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 17, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > So they have moved sleeper 5800/5900 on The CONO to be the last car on the train? If so, sweet!  I'm riding The CONO for the first time in July, and the most consistent complaint I've read in trip reports is that the horn gets to be a lot - even for those of us who like the sound in the middle of the night.
> ...


Thanks. Would have been nice, but I'm not complaining...


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 17, 2011)

jumhudson is incorrect. The sleeper was moved to the back this week. They do not switch the train around in Chicago, so the City of New Orleans also gets the sleeper at the rear.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 17, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> jumhudson is incorrect. The sleeper was moved to the back this week. They do not switch the train around in Chicago, so the City of New Orleans also gets the sleeper at the rear.


:hi: Thanks for the Update! I didn't know about the Switch this past week, I'm one of those that prefer the Sleepers on the Front of the Train but except for the LSL and the EB doesn't really matter since the walk to the Diner/Lounge isn't that Long! (do think the Tail Wagging does help create a Rougher Ride! I'm also one who likes to hear the Whistle at Night! :wub: )


----------



## scientist (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anybody know why the California Zephyr and the Crescent have moved the sleepers to the rear and the coaches to the front? Picking up the CZ in Davis this past April, we found we were on the wrong end of the platform to catch the CZ home to Denver. From the newest listing, I see that the Crescent has done the same. So, what's the idea here? Thanks for your responses.


----------



## TishaNola (Sep 5, 2011)

the city of new orleans # 59 had 2 sleepers yesterday coming from chi , the last car was a sleeper 5900 the one before it was a dinner car then the lounge then 2 coach cars then another sleeper .

my sleeper at the end had all the crew in it . This car did not have coffee or juice like the sleeper did that was in front of the two coach cars . we had a friend on that sleeper and the attendant on that one put the beds down while they were at dinner and provided coffee and juice.

the number 59 attendant we saw once when he collected tickets . We put down our own beds at midnight "im 8 months preg" they did not have coffee or juice at our station and the crew was really loud after the dinner car closed it sounded like they were having a party in the downstairs area of our sleeper. which is where the head dinner attendant said the crew rooms were.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2011)

TishaNola said:


> the city of new orleans # 59 had 2 sleepers yesterday coming from chi , the last car was a sleeper 5900 the one before it was a dinner car then the lounge then 2 coach cars then another sleeper .
> 
> my sleeper at the end had all the crew in it . This car did not have coffee or juice like the sleeper did that was in front of the two coach cars . we had a friend on that sleeper and the attendant on that one put the beds down while they were at dinner and provided coffee and juice.
> 
> the number 59 attendant we saw once when he collected tickets . We put down our own beds at midnight "im 8 months preg" they did not have coffee or juice at our station and the crew was really loud after the dinner car closed it sounded like they were having a party in the downstairs area of our sleeper. which is where the head dinner attendant said the crew rooms were.


You were in the "transdorm". This is also called the crew car. From what it sounds like. You are still entitled to the coffee in the other sleeper but if your questioned just tell the person your in the crew car.

But as far as putting your bed down and your situation. I would call Customer Relations and file a complaint. As much as we say it on here that if your in the Transdorm you'll be forgotten this shouldn't have happened to you! Amtrak did a terrible job here. Call 1-800-USA-RAIL talk to an agent say you want to speak to Customer Relations. Have you reservation number handy and explain the situation, and for future reference ask on here if your sleeper car is the Transdorm if it is ask to be relocated ASAP!


----------



## MAB-Passenger (Oct 15, 2011)

We are avid Amtrak users and generally take a few trips each year. Our favorite is the auto train and we will be leaving on it again in less than 2 weeks. The question I have relates to the deluxe sleeper compartments...is there a way to determine which directio the couch will be facing? We are in E going Southbound and J going Northbound.

The following website does show the internals of the sleeper compartments but not for the auto train.

Thank you.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 15, 2011)

Nope, it's pretty much luck of the draw.

I don't think that those cars get turned all that often, so someone with recent Auto Train experience may be able to offer an educated guess.


----------



## Donctor (Jan 7, 2012)

*See first post.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jan 7, 2012)

Is there a way that a mod can pin this board to the top of the Amtrak Rail Discussion board. I like referencing this regularly but often find it hard to locate. I feel it is more helpful than some of the other pinned boards.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> Is there a way that a mod can pin this board to the top of the Amtrak Rail Discussion board. I like referencing this regularly but often find it hard to locate. I feel it is more helpful than some of the other pinned boards.


It was moved to this forum for that reason, to make it easier to find. Here it will always be on the front page.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Alan!!!


----------



## Donctor (Jan 15, 2012)

*See first post.*


----------



## Donctor (Jan 31, 2012)

*See first post.*


----------



## Donctor (Feb 13, 2012)

*See first post.*


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 13, 2012)

So there is no lounge on any section of the LSL, BOS or NYP?

Why does Amtrak have so little sleepers and so many coaches on LDs? Never understood.


----------



## Grandpa D (Feb 13, 2012)

I like that new TE/CONO consist. The walk from the sleeper to the lounge and dinner through three coaches was an obstacle course, especially early morning or late night.


----------



## Donctor (Feb 13, 2012)

*See first post.*


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 7, 2012)

I was waiting for #97 at ALX this last Sunday (3/4/12) and #50 arrived - late of course. At the front of the consist was a Horizon BC car in revenue service. I mentioned it to the baggage handler at ALX and he said it has been there since late fall or early winter. Anybody know more about this?


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 7, 2012)

That's not true. Baggage handler either didn't now what he was talking about, or didn't understand your question.

It looks like it was an equipment swap on one trip last week, then didn't make it back to CHI because of the storms that caused the consist to be turned in IND to head back to NYP.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, Trogdor. Something didn't make sense. It was very odd to see the consist with the Horizon BC and I thought it would have been mentioned on AU by now if it had been there any legnth of time.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 10, 2012)

Donctor said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > So there is no lounge on any section of the LSL, BOS or NYP?
> ...


Sorry, mistake.


----------



## Donctor (Mar 19, 2012)

*See first post.*


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Mar 19, 2012)

I like how the non-Sunset days have the cars still listed as going to LAX  We can hope!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 20, 2012)

Only seven year-round cars? I remember that the TE used to run with more!


----------



## Donctor (Mar 21, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> I like how the non-Sunset days have the cars still listed as going to LAX  We can hope!


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Donctor (Apr 12, 2012)

Heads up: *The first post of this thread is updated regularly.*


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 13, 2012)

When were sleepers put on the head end on EC trains?? This week?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 13, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> When were sleepers put on the head end on EC trains?? This week?


Wait a minute! Which train is the EC? It's not a LD, so no sleepers.


----------



## trainman74 (Apr 13, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Wait a minute! Which train is the EC? It's not a LD, so no sleepers.



"Empire Constructor" -- synonym for "Empire Builder."

Seriously, I believe Acela150 meant "EC" as an abbreviation for "East Coast."


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 13, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute! Which train is the EC? It's not a LD, so no sleepers.
> ...


Well, itf it was East Coast, Acele150 could have said Silver Service. Then again, I dont think this is worth argueing about.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the Crescent isn't "Silver Service".


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 14, 2012)

Ryan said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Crescent isn't "Silver Service".


The Crescent does not run along the East Coast for the majority of its route. Why does everybody want to argue about this? I am sure Acela150 can clear it up.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 14, 2012)

But it does change consists with the Silvers and put the sleepers on the tail during the winter time, so it was included in the trains that Acela150 was talking about.

Nobody is arguing about anything, you just seem to be confused by what Acela150 meant.


----------



## Donctor (Apr 16, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> When were sleepers put on the head end on EC trains?? This week?


Yes.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (May 4, 2012)

Donctor said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > When were sleepers put on the head end on EC trains?? This week?
> ...


Hi "Donctor"!

Sorry to be a bit off topic.

I will be traveling on #49 next Thursday ,May 10/12 from Buffalo, NY to Chicago for NTD and returning on Sunday May 13/12 on #48.

I was wondering if you or anubody else can give me a updated consist for the LSL?

Thank You!!!


----------



## PRR 60 (May 4, 2012)

gaspeamtrak said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


The first post in this topic is regularly updated by *Donctor* and shows the latest info for each train's consist.


----------



## Trogdor (May 4, 2012)

The Lake Shore's consist rarely changes. The only variables are the occasional extra coach for peak periods, and sometimes the Boston sleeper getting blanked and replaced by a third sleeper out of New York.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 15, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> The Lake Shore's consist rarely changes. The only variables are the occasional extra coach for peak periods, and sometimes the Boston sleeper getting blanked and replaced by a third sleeper out of New York.



What happens to the BOS sleeper pax?


----------



## AlanB (May 15, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > The Lake Shore's consist rarely changes. The only variables are the occasional extra coach for peak periods, and sometimes the Boston sleeper getting blanked and replaced by a third sleeper out of New York.
> ...


When that happens, they usually ride coach to Albany. Sunnyside yard adds a third sleeper to the NY section, so once it get there, the Boston sleeper passengers transfer into that empty third sleeper. Then Chicago fixed the order of the consist when the LSL gets there.

The sleeper pax still get their free meal in the cafe and probably receive some compensation for the loss of the sleeper for the first few hours.


----------



## Eric S (May 15, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Trogdor said:
> ...


Not necessarily. In March 2011, I traveled CHI-BOS and was initially ticketed on 448 in a roomette. The day before I left CHI (actually MKE, but anyway) I was called and told because of a mechanical issue I would be in a roomette on 48 CHI-ALB and coach on 448 ALB-BOS. The SCA (or TA-S) did not seem aware or concerned that I and a few others had been bumped/moved into a sleeper on 48 and had to move to coach at ALB. I had been hoping the crew would let me (and the others) move from sleeper to coach without getting off the train, but we were required to get off and the re-board from the station with 448 passengers originating in ALB. Not too big of a deal, all in all, and I did get some sort of a refund of the ALB-BOS portion of my fare.


----------



## Donctor (May 18, 2012)

Eric S said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


When the mechanical issue is more last-minute (which it usually is), pax aren't called in advance.


----------



## Phil S (May 24, 2012)

Great info. Thanks for keeping it up to date. Would it make sense to add the number of road units used typically on each train? I gather at theast 3 LDs run with one unit. .

On which have sleepers at the rear, let's not forget 27/28 . That's the longest walk to the diner from sleeper of any Amtrak train I've ridden.


----------



## Donctor (May 25, 2012)

Phil S said:


> Great info. Thanks for keeping it up to date. Would it make sense to add the number of road units used typically on each train? I gather at theast 3 LDs run with one unit. .


I've considered adding power, but have decided against it. This thread (in its current incarnation) is intended to be more a resource for riders than a resource for rail fans. The average rider doesn't care if their train has 1 P42 or 9 AEMs.

(It is for this reason that I am contemplating removing the notes on equipment requirements.)


----------



## Phil S (Dec 28, 2012)

Had totally forgotten about this until it was cited in another thread. Is it still current? If so, deserves to be bumped back up to the top.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 28, 2012)

WellTrained said:


> Had totally forgotten about this until it was cited in another thread. Is it still current? If so, deserves to be bumped back up to the top.


Yes, it is up to date. Donctor revises the first post as changes occur. The last update was 11/25/2012. I pinned up so it will stay on top.


----------



## BOS-T-Time (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello,

I thought the East Coast train consists were reversed with the sleepers on the back for the winter? Or does Amtrak wait until it gets colder?

BOS-T-Time


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 4, 2013)

BOS-T-Time said:


> Hello,
> 
> I thought the East Coast train consists were reversed with the sleepers on the back for the winter? Or does Amtrak wait until it gets colder?
> 
> BOS-T-Time


They usually do. I was by my hometown station of ALX yesterday and noticed the sleepers were still on the front of 98 when she came through. It has been fairly cold of late, so I'm not sure what's up, other than they haven't needed to make the switch.

Maybe now that the new Viewliner Sleeper order is set, the problem with the toilets freezing in winter has been solved.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 14, 2013)

As of yesterday, Sleepers were on the head end still.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 14, 2013)

Sleepers moving to the rear this week.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Jan 14, 2013)

Sleepers on 98 moved to the rear tonight, with baggage car on the end. Yesterday, they were still up front. CJ


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok so here's what I can give you. Today's 91 had sleepers on the rear. Yesterday's 20 had sleepers on the rear. Today's 19 had Sleepers on the head end.


----------



## chakk (Mar 11, 2013)

The CZ is often running this winter with just two coaches instead of the 3 listed in the original post.


----------



## RampWidget (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anyone noticed recently that the LSL is running with a second AM2 Lounge, just ahead of the diner?

I can't find any reference to it here in the forums, and am not sure that it is an everyday occurrence. My spotter friend in CLE has seen this several times in the last several weeks. Example: 48(19) had Lounge 28014 fore with the 28013 aft.

My first thought is that the extra Lounge was accompanying Viewliner Diner 8400 for some reason, but several trains with Heritage diners are showing up with the second AM2 Lounge car as well.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 20, 2013)

That's most likely due to the run through with the Silver's to get the LSL's cars south to thaw out during the winter months. This is why during the winter months, the Crescent & Silvers all move the sleepers to the rear, so that their consists match that required by the LSL. Amtrak doesn't want to have to do any unnecessary switching in Sunnyside during the winter months to help prevent freeze-ups.

So the cafe cars run through along with everything else.


----------



## RampWidget (Mar 20, 2013)

AlanB said:


> That's most likely due to the run through with the Silver's to get the LSL's cars south to thaw out during the winter months. This is why during the winter months, the Crescent & Silvers all move the sleepers to the rear, so that their consists match that required by the LSL. Amtrak doesn't want to have to do any unnecessary switching in Sunnyside during the winter months to help prevent freeze-ups.
> So the cafe cars run through along with everything else.


Makes perfect sense to me. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 20, 2013)

AlanB said:


> That's most likely due to the run through with the Silver's to get the LSL's cars south to thaw out during the winter months. This is why during the winter months, the Crescent & Silvers all move the sleepers to the rear, so that their consists match that required by the LSL. Amtrak doesn't want to have to do any unnecessary switching in Sunnyside during the winter months to help prevent freeze-ups.
> So the cafe cars run through along with everything else.


Which brings up the Question of Why VIA can run Old Single Level Budd Cars on the Canadian and keep them Free of the Ice and Snow you see in the Vestibules on the LSL during Winter??? :help:


----------



## AlanB (Mar 21, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > That's most likely due to the run through with the Silver's to get the LSL's cars south to thaw out during the winter months. This is why during the winter months, the Crescent & Silvers all move the sleepers to the rear, so that their consists match that required by the LSL. Amtrak doesn't want to have to do any unnecessary switching in Sunnyside during the winter months to help prevent freeze-ups.
> ...


Well I was referring more to the water pipes and such Jim, not so much snow in the vesitbules. But to answer your question, VIA just prepares their crews better for snow since its a far more common issue for them. Furthermore, when the Canadian gets to the end of its run, the cars sit there for 3 days before they make another run, meaning that they have plenty of time to roll those cars into a building and further work on defrosting & cleaning them up before their next run.

The LSL's cars that arrive into Chicago in the morning roll right back out 12 hours later, give or take. And they don't get much more time to sit in Sunnyside either, before they're back on the road.

I'm not saying that Amtrak couldn't do a better job, after all it's a well known fact that getting much of anything done in Sunnyside yard is often difficult. But still without regard to whether you have good or bad workers, you can still get a lot more done when the train sits there for 3 days vs. a train that sits for 12 hours.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 21, 2013)

:hi: Thanks Alan, makes Sense! (And I knew the Snow Removal Expert would know! :giggle: )


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Mar 22, 2013)

Sleepers moved to the front on 98 tonight. CJ


----------



## shanghaiamtrak (May 17, 2013)

re the texas eagle--I thought the through Chicago-lax sleeper was on the rear of the train, but consist info on this threat appears to me to show that the through sleeper is towards the front of the train with other sleepers until san Antonio, then moved to the rear. can anyone confirm the sleeper location? I was thinking of going Chicago to lax and would like to be in a sleeper on the rear of the train.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (May 17, 2013)

I was on the Texas Eagle last week, the thru 422 sleeper was right behind the baggage car at the front of the train. Along with the 422 Texas Eagle coach cars in front of the Cafe/obs car then the sunset coaches, then the diner car then the Sunset sleepers at the end.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 17, 2013)

shanghaiamtrak said:


> re the texas eagle--I thought the through Chicago-lax sleeper was on the rear of the train, but consist info on this threat appears to me to show that the through sleeper is towards the front of the train with other sleepers until san Antonio, then moved to the rear. can anyone confirm the sleeper location? I was thinking of going Chicago to lax and would like to be in a sleeper on the rear of the train.


Ask and you shall Receive! As of Mon, 5/13 the #421/#422 Cut out Sleeper and Coach will be switched to the Back of the Sunset Ltd. in SAS. I rode the Eagle 3 times this week on Double Point Runs and the Consist on #21 and #22 was: 1 Engine/Transdorm/2 Coaches/Sightseer Lounge/Diner-CCC/Cutout Coach/Cutout Sleeper! The Conductors and OBS told me that this was the "Summer" Consist!


----------



## jdcnosse (May 18, 2013)

That's funny, because when I came back from Michigan this past January that is precisely how the cars were. I remember because it was a lonnnng walk to the dining car.



jimhudson said:


> shanghaiamtrak said:
> 
> 
> > re the texas eagle--I thought the through Chicago-lax sleeper was on the rear of the train, but consist info on this threat appears to me to show that the through sleeper is towards the front of the train with other sleepers until san Antonio, then moved to the rear. can anyone confirm the sleeper location? I was thinking of going Chicago to lax and would like to be in a sleeper on the rear of the train.
> ...


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Jun 22, 2013)

Friday nite (6/22): 98 has only one engine, Auto Train has three. CJ


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 4, 2013)

I was going through the line numbers and noticed directly under the heading for the Palmetto the line "Baggage, 2 Cars" and I'm wondering what this means - or if is misplaced.

Thanks! :hi:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 4, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I was going through the line numbers and noticed directly under the heading for the Palmetto the line "Baggage, 2 Cars" and I'm wondering what this means - or if is misplaced.
> Thanks! :hi:


It appears that the Palmetto consists are interchanged with the consists for the Pennsylvanian for a total of 4 consists. However, the Pennsy doesn't run with baggage cars, so they're removed in Sunnsyside prior to departure. So he's saying that while the consists for both trains requires 4 cars in each position in the consist listing, only 2 baggage cars are required.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 4, 2013)

AlanB said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > I was going through the line numbers and noticed directly under the heading for the Palmetto the line "Baggage, 2 Cars" and I'm wondering what this means - or if is misplaced.
> ...


Thanks Alan! That even makes sense.


----------



## lyke99 (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there an equivalent list of Line Numbers and Consist Listings for VIA Rail? I use this thread a lot when planning trips and will take VIA Rail next summer for the first time in about 15 years.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 28, 2014)

Not that I've seen.


----------



## siberianmo (Feb 28, 2014)

Now, here's a site that I could easily become addicted to!

Nice job . . .


----------



## pianocat (May 26, 2014)

Are the Consists on pg. 1 of this thread accurate and current? Especially interested in CONO, SWC, CS, and EB for this summer. Also, am I reading this right.....my SPK-CHI rez. on EB has me in [PDX] sleeper car 2830. According to the consist on pg. 1, that sleeper is literally sandwiched between 2 coach cars, and looks like it'll be a pretty long hike to the Dining car, too. Would it be worth calling and asking if there's a roomette in one of the [sEA] sleepers in order to avoid that sort of trek for every meal?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 26, 2014)

The #2830 Sleeper is the Portland Section sleeper and is on the end of the train with 2 Portland coaches, the Sighseer Lounge(runs from PDX-SPK on the #28 Section) and the Diner (runs on the #8 SEA-CHI Section) before you reach the SEA Sleepers on the front of the Train!

Since there often is a difference in price between the two Sections I'd go with the lowest price and enjoy the exercise on the Looooong walk to the Diner if your in the #28 Sleeper!


----------



## pianocat (May 26, 2014)

Jim, I'm using AGR points, so a price increase is irrelevant. Aside from the exercise [which will be welcome on that part of the journey], any other advantage to being tacked onto the back end of the train?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 26, 2014)

Lots of people like that the rail fan window is on your car, that the foot traffic is less than in the revenue sleepers and that the whistle doesn't blow at night!

The disadvantage is that you'll probably get last call on meal times when the LSA takes reservations and the car does sway and move more without another car behind it!

Since you're using AGR Points and cost is not a factor I'd say choose whichever appeals to you all things considered!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm sorry to note that *Donctor* will no longer be maintaining the consist listing in Post 1. We thank him for his work.

We'll leave the topic pinned for now, but if the info becomes inaccurate, it will be unpinned.


----------



## Dovecote (Jun 13, 2014)

PRR 60 said:


> I'm sorry to note that *Donctor* will no long be maintaining the consist listing in Post 1. We thank him for his work.
> 
> We'll leave the topic pinned for now, but if the info becomes inaccurate, it will be unpinned.


Thanks so much Donctor for your years of service to this thread!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for keeping this updated for so long.

Is there any way one of us can access the data and keep this material updated?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 13, 2014)

^^ Ditto ^^


----------



## neroden (Jun 14, 2014)

Ditto. Even without "inside information", I'm still sure we could update it as we get new information.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 19, 2014)

The first post of this thread has been a very valuable resource to this community. Please allow someone to take over for Donctor and his many years of maintaining this for us.

If this is not done, I may very well create a page with this information on my personal website for everyone to use, though would need lots of input to keep it updated.

As others have said, thanks to Donctor for providing this info for us for so long.


----------



## pianocat (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I asked about this a few weeks ago, [apologies if it's duplicate info. which I cannot find again]. Maybe I just thought I asked..... I'm reserved on 58 from CDL to CHI in car 5800, and car 5900 on the return trip. According to the consist list on page 1 - I'd be sleeping in the Dining Car!!! :blink: :blink: Anyone have a clue if the sleeper and Dining Car numbers have been reversed since this list was last maintained? [btw, another thanks to Donctor for providing this!]


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 12, 2014)

pianocat said:


> I think I asked about this a few weeks ago, [apologies if it's duplicate info. which I cannot find again]. Maybe I just thought I asked..... I'm reserved on 58 from CDL to CHI in car 5800, and car 5900 on the return trip. According to the consist list on page 1 - I'd be sleeping in the Dining Car!!! :blink: :blink: Anyone have a clue if the sleeper and Dining Car numbers have been reversed since this list was last maintained? [btw, another thanks to Donctor for providing this!]


Looks like a typo. You'll notice the other consists do not have car #s for the diner. There's probably two sleepers and one of them is the 5800/5900.


----------



## chakk (Jul 12, 2014)

Or maybe Amtrak is amending the dining car menu to include turkey dinners, which would put anyone promptly to sleep (even in the dining car).


----------



## pianocat (Jul 12, 2014)

Betty, I think you're right about the typo. So I should be right behind the Transdorm. As long as I head to the north end of the platform, someone will direct me to the right place! chakk, last Christmas on the SWC we were served turkey dinners as a holiday treat [i had them hold the turkey] Was a nice change of pace.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 12, 2014)

Your sleepers will be the revenue Sleeper that will be behind the Transdorm and in front of the Diner(Cross Country Cafe),unless they go to the Winter consistbwhere the Sleeping car is on the end of the train behind the Coaches!

You should be fine and not have to sleep under a table! LOL


----------



## pianocat (Jul 17, 2014)

This is a question mostly out of idle curiosity..... Why are all the line numbers paired, like 1/2, 3/4, 5/6, 7/8 but CS is 14/11! Why not 11/12?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 17, 2014)

Those aren't line numbers, those are train numbers. Line numbers are the numbers of the individual cars in the train.

The Coast Starlight is 11/14 because back in the SP days, trains running to San Francisco had odd numbers, trains running away from San Francisco had even numbers. So a train that ran through SF used two numbers in one direction, and two the other direction.


----------



## pianocat (Jul 17, 2014)

Makes sense. So it has nothing to do with including the number *13* at all? Ok, so why the big jump in numbers from one LD train to another after the CS?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 17, 2014)

You may find this thread interesting.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/42434-amtrak-train-numbers/

15/16 and 17/18 are skipped because the trains were cancelled. Then we pick up with the Crescent 19/20, Texas Eagle 21/22 before getting to another gap.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 17, 2014)

Some folks in California think that if they ever start the Daylighter again between LAX and SFO ( actually Oakland/Emeryville) they will use #12 and #13 like SP used to do when they ran multiple trains ( The Lark, Coast Daylight etc)on this route! Ryan explained the gap in numbering while I was Posting!


----------



## pianocat (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Interesting! Think I understand all this now.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 18, 2014)

Any word on allowing someone else to keep this thread updated?


----------



## PaulM (Nov 19, 2014)

Asf of 11/9/14 and 11/14/14, CZ sleepers were back up front behind the transdorm.


----------



## tommylicious (Jan 6, 2015)

Does Texas Eagle 21still not have a baggage car?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 6, 2015)

tommylicious said:


> Does Texas Eagle 21still not have a baggage car?


Nope, they use a Coach/ Bag Car and since there is only one P-42 on this route probably wont get one even when the new bag cars enter service soon!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anyone know the current consist of the Crescent and the Cardinal? Do the consists change in winter? If so, approximately when and when do they change back to summer consist?

Also, does anyone have an idea if and when the Silvers will change to Winter consist, with sleepers on rear?

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 2, 2015)

The last picture of the Cardinal I saw, looked just like the star. Power, Bag, 2 VL Sleepers, Cafe, 3 coaches. Since then, it's lost its second sleeper for the winter.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 2, 2015)

As of right now, the bags and sleepers are on the head end while the coaches are on the rear. Things MAY change when the Lake Shore resumes normal operation in a few weeks.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 5, 2016)

Update question regarding Silver Meteor consist. Does anyone know if and when the sleepers will be moved to the rear of the consist? As of yesterday, the sleepers were still on front, behind the baggage and the coaches were on the rear. I will be traveling on the Meteor next week, and when I chose my room, I assumed that the sleepers would be on the rear. I may need to try to change my room (or not). Thanks.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 5, 2016)

pennyk said:


> Update question regarding Silver Meteor consist. Does anyone know if and when the sleepers will be moved to the rear of the consist? As of yesterday, the sleepers were still on front, behind the baggage and the coaches were on the rear. I will be traveling on the Meteor next week, and when I chose my room, I assumed that the sleepers would be on the rear. I may need to try to change my room (or not). Thanks.


Just curious as to why?

On Superliners I generally avoid the lower level for plumbing reasons but I'm not aware of what the typical criteria are for choosing specific rooms on Viewliners.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Update question regarding Silver Meteor consist. Does anyone know if and when the sleepers will be moved to the rear of the consist? As of yesterday, the sleepers were still on front, behind the baggage and the coaches were on the rear. I will be traveling on the Meteor next week, and when I chose my room, I assumed that the sleepers would be on the rear. I may need to try to change my room (or not). Thanks.
> ...


With the Viewliners, you can pretty much guess which side (east/west, north/south) of the train you'll be on in a roomette based on whether the sleepers are on the front or back (vestibule door is closest to diner). Though with her having ridden these trains so often, I doubt there's any scenery she's missed in the past that she wants to catch. :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Jan 5, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Update question regarding Silver Meteor consist. Does anyone know if and when the sleepers will be moved to the rear of the consist? As of yesterday, the sleepers were still on front, behind the baggage and the coaches were on the rear. I will be traveling on the Meteor next week, and when I chose my room, I assumed that the sleepers would be on the rear. I may need to try to change my room (or not). Thanks.
> ...


I suffer from motion sickness when riding backwards for a prolonged period of time, and prefer to sleep with my feet towards the front of the train.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2016)

Also in the bedrooms you can choose a bedroom with the couch facing forward if you know where they are.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 5, 2016)

pennyk said:


> Update question regarding Silver Meteor consist. Does anyone know if and when the sleepers will be moved to the rear of the consist? As of yesterday, the sleepers were still on front, behind the baggage and the coaches were on the rear. I will be traveling on the Meteor next week, and when I chose my room, I assumed that the sleepers would be on the rear. I may need to try to change my room (or not). Thanks.


Penny, we will be on 97 next Wednesday. Last year same time the sleepers were on the rear when we were on 97 on January 13. Not sure if there is any consistency to when they change them over each year.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 5, 2016)

Interesting. I wish it was possible to anticipate Superliner orientation in a similar manner.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2016)

Concur.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 5, 2016)

pennyk said:


> Update question regarding Silver Meteor consist. Does anyone know if and when the sleepers will be moved to the rear of the consist? As of yesterday, the sleepers were still on front, behind the baggage and the coaches were on the rear. I will be traveling on the Meteor next week, and when I chose my room, I assumed that the sleepers would be on the rear. I may need to try to change my room (or not). Thanks.



Unless something dramatic occurs, the sleepers and bags will remain on the head end for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ABDeh88 (Jan 11, 2016)

Zephyr 5 of the 10th was my first train this season with the sleepers-forward consist.

Loco

Loco

Baggage

40 dorm

32 sleeper

31 sleeper

Diner

Lounge

10 coach baggage

11 coach


----------



## TylerP42 (Jan 26, 2016)

Changed today:



*91/92*

*Silver Star*

4 sets



9143|9243 —— Amfleet II Coach

9142|9242 —— Amfleet II Coach

9141|9241 —— Amfleet II Coach

9140|9240 —— Amfleet II Coach

----|---- —— Amfleet II Lounge

9110|9210 —— Viewliner Sleeper

9111|9211 —— Viewliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Viewliner Baggage



Diner has been PERMANENTLY removed.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 27, 2016)

TylerP42 said:


> Changed today:
> 
> *91/92*
> 
> ...


Please note that as of today (1/27/16), the Silver Star sleepers are still on the head end of the train)


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 31, 2016)

Additionally, not only are the sleepers and bag on the head end (until further notice), there are only three coaches in the consist. The 43 car won't operate in the immediate future...and when it does, it likely be on the rear end.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm trying to get an accurate count of Amtrak inventory here when it comes to coach/sleeper cars (measures the potential capacity) as well as diner cars.

Code: 4x2-3 = 4 sets of 2-3 cars (I will say 2 numbers in the case of seasonal cars).

I used the first post of the thread with the exception of the removal of the diner of the SS. Please feel free to correct errors.

Viewliner Sleeper:
Crescent: 4x2, LSL: 3x3 (2 NYP, 1 BOS), Card: 2x1, SS: 4x2

Amfleet II Coach (LD only):
Crescent: 4x4, LSL: 3x6 (4 NYP, 2 BOS), Card: 2x3, Palm: 4x3, SS: 4x4, SM: 4x4-5

Amfleet I Dinette:
Palm: 4x1

Heritage Diner:
Crescent: 4x1, LSL: 3x1 (or Viewliner), SM: 4x1

I am guessing the Viewliner II's replace the sleepers and diner cars. Will they replace the coaches or will they keep the Amfleets? What is the timetable on the replacements? I don't feel like reading over 100 pages of a thread.

Let's assume Amtrak wants to start a new CHI-PGH-HAR-PHL-NYP train and that they will need 4 sets to be conservative. I would think a reasonable consist would be 3-4 coaches, 1-2 sleepers, 1 lounge, 1 diner, 1 baggage. Now there are other factors involved on starting a new train but from an inventory standpoint we should have the necessary cars for the additional train. Maybe you can probably also use the new Viewliner II's to replace the CL's Superliner equipment as well and use those cars on other Superliner trains.

In theory, they should be able to bring back the diner to the SS once they get the new cars but the question is will Amtrak want to? Will the Cardinal get a diner?


Superliner Dorm/Sleeper:
SL: 4x1, SWC: 5x1, CZ: 6x1, EB: 6x1 (SEA), CZ: 4x1, TE: 6x1, CL: 3x1, AT: 2x1, CONO: 3x1

Superliner Deluxe Sleeper:
AT: 2x2

Superliner Sleeper:
SL: 4x1, SWC: 5x2, CZ: 6x2-3, EB: 6x2-3 (1-2 SEA, 1 PDX), CS: 4x2-3, TE: 6x1, CL: 3x2, , AT: 2x4, CONO: 3x1

Superliner Coach:
SL: 4x1, SWC: 5x2-3, CZ: 6x2-3, EB:6x5 (2 SEA, 2 PDX, 1 MSP), CS: 4x3-4, TE: 6x3-4 (2 SAS, 1 LAX, 0-1 STL), CL: 3x2-3, AT: 2x4, CONO: 3x3

Superliner Diner:
SL: 4x1, SWC: 5x1, CZ: 6x1, EB: 6x1 (SEA), TE: 6x1, CL: 3x1, AT: 2x2-3, CONO: 3x1





Are there any replacement cars coming for the Superliners? If Amtrak extends the CONO to ORL, then will they need 4, 5, or 6 sets? If they replace the CL with Viewliners, those could be the freed up cars for the extension.


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 17, 2016)

I would have thought that by now you would have known that no superliners are on order and that the Viewliner 2 sleepers are for expansion. As far as I know there are no long distance coaches on order to augment or replace the amfleet cars.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2016)

Not yet.


----------



## keelhauled (Feb 18, 2016)

Isn't the whole point of this thread to have *current* information?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 18, 2016)

keelhauled said:


> Isn't the whole point of this thread to have *current* information?


The member who kept this up-to-date "retired" over a year ago. No one has taken on the job.


----------



## printman2000 (Feb 18, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> keelhauled said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the whole point of this thread to have *current* information?
> ...


Actually, no one else was ALLOWED to take over the job. I asked about it and never got a response.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 18, 2016)

printman2000 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > keelhauled said:
> ...


The question wasn't ignored; the answer was simply hidden from view. h34r:


----------



## edjbox (Mar 8, 2016)

How many consist sets does the Capital Limited currently have? A few months ago I saw what appears to be a complete Superliner train at Washington DC around 6:30 PM in the Ivy City yard. I thought there was a service disruption then but I checked and the Capital Limited already departed that day. I've been through DC before and since but that one time was the only time I saw that extra Superliner set- that could indeed be a fourth set to the Capital Limited, even though the listing earlier in this topic says there are only 3 sets.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 8, 2016)

Three, the DC turnaround is not long enough for a same day turn.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 9, 2016)

edjbox said:


> How many consist sets does the Capital Limited currently have? A few months ago I saw what appears to be a complete Superliner train at Washington DC around 6:30 PM in the Ivy City yard. I thought there was a service disruption then but I checked and the Capital Limited already departed that day. I've been through DC before and since but that one time was the only time I saw that extra Superliner set- that could indeed be a fourth set to the Capital Limited, even though the listing earlier in this topic says there are only 3 sets.



That may have been the time the Cardinal ran with a Superliner set and terminated/turned in WAS.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 31, 2016)

Donctor said:


> *I will no longer be maintaing this page (6/13/2014).*
> 
> As far as I am aware, these are the current line numbers/equipment requirements. Use the information however you like, but please keep in mind that train consists change, and there is no guarantee that any individual train will match what is listed below.
> 
> ...



Revised to read:

19/20 Crescent

Electric Locomotive NYP-WAS

Diesel Locomotive WAS-NOL

Diesel Locomotive WAS-NOL

-----I------ -------LDSL Baggage Car

1911/2011----- Viewliner Sleeper

1910/2010---- Viewliner Sleeper

------l------ ------Heritage Diner

1978/2078------Business Class

------I------ ------Lounge

1940/2040------Amfleet II Coach

1941/2041------Amfleet II Coach

1942/2042------Amfleet II Coach


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 31, 2016)

Regional trains that service the NECorridor are likely to see the business class and quiet cars move to the rear of the train soon.


----------



## edjbox (Apr 1, 2016)

Why are they moving business class/quiet cars to the back?

Also, do they have enough business class cars to use on the long-distance trains?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 15, 2016)

edjbox said:


> Why are they moving business class/quiet cars to the back?


To facilitate operations at various facilities.



edjbox said:


> Also, do they have enough business class cars to use on the long-distance trains?


Probably not.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 15, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> > *I will no longer be maintaing this page (6/13/2014).*
> ...


There is another amendment to the consist. Effective 5/15, the consist for the Crescent will be as follows until further notice:

19/20 Crescent

Electric Locomotive NYP-WAS

Diesel Locomotive WAS-NOL

Diesel Locomotive WAS-NOL

-----I------ -------LDSL Baggage Car

1978/2078------Business Class

1911/2011----- Viewliner Sleeper

1910/2010---- Viewliner Sleeper

------l------ ------Heritage Diner

------I------ ------Lounge

1940/2040------Amfleet II Coach

1941/2041------Amfleet II Coach

1942/2042------Amfleet II Coach


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Aug 28, 2016)

Does the EB still drop a coach at MSP?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 29, 2016)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Does the EB still drop a coach at MSP?


The EB does not currently add or drop equipment at MSP.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Nov 20, 2016)

Thirrail7 (I can't quote stuff):

That was a few months ago. If the Cardinal was operating with Superliners a few months ago, then I would be thrilled.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2016)

It did for a run or two. I think it was when a bridge was out, and when they resumed service there wasn't a Cardinal equipment set in CHI to resume service, so they used Superliners to WAS until the equipment situation sorted itself out. Maybe a year or so ago at this point.


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2017)

Per post #7 here: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/69416-sights-photo-ops-slte-maricopa-alpine/

Sunset Limited (#1 & 2)/Texas Eagle(#421 & 422)

SAS -LAX-SAS 

• P-42s(2)

• Baggage

• Transition sleeper

• #1&2 Sleeper

• Diner

• Sightseer Lounge

• #1&2 Coach

• #1&2 Coach

• #421&422 Coach

• #421&422 Sleeper


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2017)

*5/6*

*California Zephyr*

6 sets

CHI pool

Mid-Spring, Summer, Fall

----|---- ——

Baggage

0540|0640 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

0510|0610 —— Superliner Coach *

0511|0611 —— Superliner Coach

0512|0612 —— Superliner Coach (seasonal)

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

0531|0631 —— Superliner Sleeper

0532|0632 —— Superliner Sleeper

0530|0630 —— Superliner Sleeper (seasonal)

* One of the coaches is often a baggage coach.

*5/6*

*California Zephyr*

6 sets

CHI pool

Mid-January to early-spring (exact start/end dates vary)

----|---- —— Baggage

0540|0640 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

0531|0631 —— Superliner Sleeper

0532|0632 —— Superliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

0510|0610 —— Superliner Coach *

0511|0611 —— Superliner Coach

0512|0612 —— Superliner Coach (seasonal)

* One of the coaches is often a baggage coach.


----------



## The Chief (Jan 16, 2017)

*KmH, on 11 January 2017 - 04:01 PM said-*

*5/6*

*California Zephyr*

6 sets

CHI pool

Mid-January to early-spring (exact start/end dates vary)

----|---- —— Baggage

0540|0640 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

0531|0631 —— Superliner Sleeper

0532|0632 —— Superliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

0510|0610 —— Superliner Coach *

0511|0611 —— Superliner Coach

0512|0612 —— Superliner Coach (seasonal)

* One of the coaches is often a baggage coach.
Spot-on. Looks like *CZ* winter change began last week 10-11 Jan 2017, per Galesburg & Truckee Railcams. Seven-car consist now,

Sleepers on head end.


----------



## Siegmund (Nov 12, 2019)

At some point since my last trip, the Empire Builder has changed the numbering of the sleeper lines. The 0730 car has "always" been the sleeper closest to the diner, the 0731 has been the second sleeper in summer / transdorm in winter, 0732 the transdorm when two sleepers are running.

Yesterday the 0731 car was the only sleeper, and the transdorm was 0732. Will have to wait and see if that means they will be 0731/32/33 when the second sleeper comes back or not.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> That may have been the time the Cardinal ran with a Superliner set and terminated/turned in WAS.



Speaking of this, how often has the Cardinal ever ran with Superliner cars? I sure have a feeling it's probably been rare when that has occurred, and only when the train is started/ended in Washington, DC, due to NEC track construction work that'd prevent it from being run all the way into NYC.


----------



## BBoy (Nov 24, 2019)

If only the Superliners could fit north of Baltimore and travel th.e NEC to New York.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 24, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Speaking of this, how often has the Cardinal ever ran with Superliner cars? I sure have a feeling it's probably been rare when that has occurred, and only when the train is started/ended in Washington, DC, due to NEC track construction work that'd prevent it from being run all the way into NYC.



It actually happens a few times a year, under extreme circumstances. 51(pd) turns for 50(sd) in Chicago. If something major happens to inbound 51 and if they have the equipment, they will operate 50 with Superliners. It will terminate in WAS and passengers for north of DC will transfer to another train. The next time 51 operates, it will originate in WAS, with passengers from NYP-WAS placed on another train. 





BBoy said:


> If only the Superliners could fit north of Baltimore and travel th.e NEC to New York.



Even if they fit, you'd need to modify the platforms in multiple stations to support their low-level operation.


----------



## jiml (Nov 25, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Speaking of this, how often has the Cardinal ever ran with Superliner cars? I sure have a feeling it's probably been rare when that has occurred, and only when the train is started/ended in Washington, DC, due to NEC track construction work that'd prevent it from being run all the way into NYC.


There have been two extended periods that I'm aware of and, as Thirdrail pointed out, a few ad hoc occasions. I was fortunate to ride during one of the longer assignments in early 2000's. Sightseer lounge on that route would be a great bonus if it ever became permanent. Having Superliners would also fix the continual sleeper capacity issue.


----------

